# New 600mm f/4L IS Mk II - availability?



## WesternGuy (Aug 4, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone has any experience with buying one of these and/or any insight as to when they might be available. My local camera store (Canadian) has told me that it could be anywhere from 6 months to a year before one would be available and that is only if I order it now. This seems a bit crazy, but then look at how long it took Canon to get the 1D X out. Anyone have any ideas as to how long it would take, or what the "holdup" is? Why so long to get one? Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Mwindley (Aug 5, 2012)

I have an order placed for 2 months and I too have no delivery date. Let's compare what happens. Maurice


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Works for me. I need to place my order first - hopefully in the next couple of weeks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Mwindley (Aug 8, 2012)

I am advised my order is to be sent Thur, I will be shooting by the weekend!


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations - I will be interested to hear about your initial experience with it. I just placed my order today - no promises on delivery date. Would you care to share what tripod and tripod head you are going to use it with. I have settled on the Wimberley WH-2 - Version II and am looking at one of the Gitzo Systematic Series 3 tripods - maybe the GT3532LS or the GT3542LS. I have also looked at the Real Right Stuff Series 3 - 34L. Problem is that Real Right Stuff only sell through their own shop, so I can't really look at them with out ordering one, whereas with the Gitzos, I can at least look at them at my local camera store.

WesternGuy


----------



## Mwindley (Aug 9, 2012)

I am using Wilberly head on manfrotto 055 c fibre. The head is great. I have had it for 6 months with a 300 mm.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. I will be interested to learn how the tripod holds up to the weight of the new 600mm.

WesternGuy


----------



## Mwindley (Aug 20, 2012)

I was able to get some time with the lens and enjoyed it.

The it was fine on the head, setup was similar to my experience with my 300 mm f2.8.
It is 3.9 kg vs 2.5+kg so they are similar in weight and it was not more awkward to fit etc.

It is big, I used it with a think tank rain cover and it looks like I m hiding a bazooka.

I was happy enough enough with the shots but i am learning 1Dx. 
Just for fun I am trying to change to back focusing.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad it worked out. I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago - hope I will have it by the end of the year as I want to go to Florida in mid-February 2013 for a bird shoot. That will give me a couple of months to get used to it.

Thanks for the heads-up on the size. It is hard to imagine what it will be like, even with my current 100-400 fully extended, I try and imagine what it will be like. :-\

I am also breaking in (wrong choice of words?), I mean learning a new 1D X. So far I am incredibly happy with the tracking and fps for BIF - just grrreat! - and the ISO range and image sharpness - I used to shoot a lot of my "action" shots at ISO 400 on my 5D, with the 1D X, I can raise that to ISO 800 and still get the same IQ or better - just grrreat - oh, I said that already.

Just curious - what is back focusing?

WesternGuy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Just curious - what is back focusing?


Presumably a reference to back-button AF, which I personally find very useful. 

On topic, not sure if it means anything, but while B&H still lists the 600 II as 'temporarily out of stock' they've changed the status of two accessories for it, the Canon 600B case and ET-160W II, from 'back-ordered' to 'usually ships in 2-4 weeks.'. That's consistent with a previous CR post that retailers should receive a bolus of the 500/600 II in mid/late September.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

EF 600mm is way beyond my budget ... I think I'll have to sell my full gear to buy that lens ... after that I would have to scrounge to buy EOS 1000D, so I can use 600mm L IS ;D


----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious - what is back focusing?
> ...



Thanks for the reference for the "back button focusing" - greatly appreciated. 

WRT the lens(es) - that would be great if they start shipping quantities to dealers mid/late September - nice to be aware of this possibility. 

WesternGuy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Would you care to share what tripod and tripod head you are going to use it with. I have settled on the Wimberley WH-2 - Version II and am looking at one of the Gitzo Systematic Series 3 tripods - maybe the GT3532LS or the GT3542LS. I have also looked at the Real Right Stuff Series 3 - 34L. Problem is that Real Right Stuff only sell through their own shop, so I can't really look at them with out ordering one, whereas with the Gitzos, I can at least look at them at my local camera store.



I use a Really Right Stuff TVC-33 and the PG-02 LLR side mount gimbal. Works great. RRS gear is really top notch, you can't go wrong even sight unseen. 

Compared to the Gitzo GT3532LS and GT3542LS, the RRS TVC-33 is >20cm taller when extended, 1-2 cm shorter when collapsed, and a few tens of grams lighter as well. The RRS TVC-34L further adds another 30cm in height, and is even shorter when collapsed. Overall better specs than the Gitzo 3-series.

Unless you _really_ need the extra height (the TVC-34L provides it, although the Gitzo GT3542LS doesn't), I'd go with a 3-section tripod over a 4-section tripod. You want maximum stability for the 600mm lens (I have a Manfrotto 4-section CF tripod for travel with 'normal' lenses up to 100-400, although I may replace that with the RRS TQC-14 at some point, both fit in carryon luggage). 

The RRS gimbal is excellent. I debated over the full gimbal vs. the side gimbal, and chose the side gimbal (RRS recommends that over the full, actually). It works great! One advantage to the RRS gimbals is that with an additional $140 purchase, they can convert into full multi-row pano heads for your other lenses, if you want to shoot panos.

Regardless of whether you go with the RRS or Gitzo/Wimberley head, I'd definitely get the RRS replacement lens foot. It extends further back than the Canon foot with a Wimberley P-50 installed, and that extra extension is needed to balance the lens on the gimbal if you're using a TC with the 600 II (I have no idea why Canon designed the lens so the tripod foot is forward of the center of gravity with a 1-series body attached, but they did!).

Hope that helps, and hope you get your lens soon!!


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist, thanks for the info on the RRS gear. I did settle on the Gitzo GT3532LS and the gimbal from Custom Brackets. I received very good feedback on it and the one thing that I did like about it was its capability to break down into 4 components for packing in my carryon luggage. I guess it ultimately comes down to what works for you and I think this will work for me.

I checked on my lens yesterday and my dealer has no word on it at all. The last ones brought into Canada were brought in last January, yup, that's what he said - I just hope I don't have to wait until January 2013 for mine to show up.

WesternGuy


----------



## vkiran (Oct 12, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> neuroanatomist, thanks for the info on the RRS gear. I did settle on the Gitzo GT3532LS and the gimbal from Custom Brackets. I received very good feedback on it and the one thing that I did like about it was its capability to break down into 4 components for packing in my carryon luggage. I guess it ultimately comes down to what works for you and I think this will work for me.
> 
> I checked on my lens yesterday and my dealer has no word on it at all. The last ones brought into Canada were brought in last January, yup, that's what he said - I just hope I don't have to wait until January 2013 for mine to show up.
> 
> WesternGuy


Got my 600 couple of days ago. Surprising as it seems, it is readily available here in India and took me a 10 day wait to arrive. Waiting for the weekend outing into the forests with the 1Dx.

I also got the Wimberley II and plan to use my Manfrotto 055C with it for now. Wanted to get a Gitzo with more max load capacity. 
Question : I see suggestions for the GT3532... or 42. Why not the GT3531 with center column? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/569149-REG/Gitzo_GT3531_GT3531_6X_Carbon_Fiber.html Will the column make it unstable?


----------



## weixing (Oct 12, 2012)

vkiran said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist, thanks for the info on the RRS gear. I did settle on the Gitzo GT3532LS and the gimbal from Custom Brackets. I received very good feedback on it and the one thing that I did like about it was its capability to break down into 4 components for packing in my carryon luggage. I guess it ultimately comes down to what works for you and I think this will work for me.
> ...


 It's more unstable when extend the centre column especially with those big super telephoto lens, but most importantly the centre column prevent you to go low which is important when you want to get a eye level shot of the birds or wild life. That's why most bird/wild life photographer use tripod without centre column.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vkiran (Oct 12, 2012)

weixing said:


> It's more unstable when extend the centre column especially with those big super telephoto lens, but most importantly the centre column prevent you to go low which is important when you want to get a eye level shot of the birds or wild life. That's why most bird/wild life photographer use tripod without centre column.
> 
> Have a nice day.



Oh yes, thanks for pointing it out the low level requirement. I have shot mainly sitting or upright as the animals birds here tend to stay higher. Still, there are some aqautic and floor level ones too that I have ignored, time to get down!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

vkiran said:


> Question : I see suggestions for the GT3532... or 42. Why not the GT3531 with center column? Will the column make it unstable?



Yes - a center column is 'for emergencies only', raising it eliminates much of the stability you're using the tripod for in the first place. You should select a tripod that's tall enough without considering the center column in the height, and for a supertele, skip the center column altogether. The center column also prevents you from shooting close to the ground. 

One suggestion for you and WesternGuy - I recommend getting a leveling base for use with the gimbal. With a ballhead, you can level the camera/lens with the ball, but with a gimbal you need the platform where the base of the gimbal sits to be level. If you have to do that by adjusting the tripod leg extensions, it's a real pain - the leveling base means you don't have to worry about uneven ground, just grab the stem and level it (can easily be done with the lens mounted, try fiddling with the legs like that...).


----------



## Greatland (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so jealous!!!!! :-\


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> vkiran said:
> 
> 
> > Question : I see suggestions for the GT3532... or 42. Why not the GT3531 with center column? Will the column make it unstable?
> ...



neuroanatomist, interesting comment on the levelling base. I have asked a few folks about that, and I have gotten mixed responses - a couple of folks have suggested that it is a "good thing" and others have indicated that it was "unnecessary". I guess time will tell, although, I have no recollection of seeing anyone with a gimbal on a Gitzo that had a levelling base. I will go without for now and see if it does become a requirement as I can always add it later

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

vkiran, congrats on getting the 600 - I am jealous ;D - well not really - well maybe just a bit. 

WesternGuy


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

Vkiran, Congrats on the new lens!

One more point to add about the center column is that it also adds some additional weight when hiking and it also doesn't fold down as short, unlesss you remove it, but then it also takes longer to setup, ok so that was two points. 

I can also definitely confirm that a leveling base would be nice with the super-telephoto. It's a PITA to adjust either one or two legs when on uneven ground (which is most of the time) with the heavy lens on the tripod, and even then (pun intended) it's still hard to get the tripod level. I don't have one yet but I do plan on purchasing one from RRS.

Rich


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> neuroanatomist, interesting comment on the levelling base. I have asked a few folks about that, and I have gotten mixed responses - a couple of folks have suggested that it is a "good thing" and others have indicated that it was "unnecessary". I guess time will tell, although, I have no recollection of seeing anyone with a gimbal on a Gitzo that had a levelling base. I will go without for now and see if it does become a requirement as I can always add it later



Yeah, perhaps 'need' is too strong a word. It depends on your shooting style, in part. If you are a 'go out, set up once, take lots of shots, tear down, go home' shooter, there's not much advantage. I often grab the setup and move a few feet (or tens of meters) then set it down again. To have to re-level each time using the legs would be a real pain, as Rich states.

I suppose there are three options:

1) Leveling base.

2) No leveling base, just level the legs each time - that's hard to do with a supertele mounted on the gimbal, and there's a risk of tipping the whole thing over while lifting a leg to extend it.

3) Don't level the platform. Whether or not this matters depends how and what you shoot. If the base of the gimbal is tilted, your shots will be tilted, too. Now, if you're mainly using the gimbal for vertical movements of the lens, you can loosen the tripod ring and rotate the lens to straighten the frame. But if you pan horizontally, you will get progressively more tilt as you pan, unless you're leaving the tripod ring loose and rotating the lens as you pan (possible, but probably not easy to do well). If your framing is loose, you can level in post - but I prefer getting it right in-camera, so you don't find yourself having to crop out something you want as you level the image.

I wonder...of the people who indicated that it's unnecessary, how many of them have used one? I know a few people who have claimed that a gimbal is 'unnecessary' for a supertele, because as long as your ballhead supports the weight, that works fine. Then they actually _try_ a gimbal and.....

Having said that, it does make sense to try without first, then add if you think it would help.

I spent a little while yesterday afternoon at the edge of a copse of trees and bushes with a lot of small bird activity. I had to frequently move the tripod around on pretty uneven ground to get better angles, depending on the activity. The leveling base made that _a lot_ easier to do.



Richard Lane said:


> I can also definitely confirm that a leveling base would be nice with the super-telephoto...I don't have one yet but I do plan on purchasing one from RRS.



Rich, do you also have a ballhead that you use with that set of legs? If so, you might look at the RRS leveling base w/ clamp. The TH-DVTL40 plate is sized for the Wimberley II base. The clamp not only makes switching from gimbal to ballhead easy, it also makes setup/breakdown faster. Also, you can get away with no ballhead if bringing a standard lens along - the RRS side gimbal can mount an L-bracket to use a standard lens, but the full gimbal and Wimberley cannot. But, the leveling base clamp is a standard AS clamp, so you can just clamp in a camera base plate or L-bracket - granted, you have limited position control - but it can save weight on a hike...


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist, interesting comment on the levelling base. I have asked a few folks about that, and I have gotten mixed responses - a couple of folks have suggested that it is a "good thing" and others have indicated that it was "unnecessary". I guess time will tell, although, I have no recollection of seeing anyone with a gimbal on a Gitzo that had a levelling base. I will go without for now and see if it does become a requirement as I can always add it later
> ...



This is the option I go with using the Gitzo legs. With the quick 1/4 turn lock it is very easy to adjust and level the set up. 3 years using the Gitzo and haven't dropped mine yet. Honestly have never thought "Hey, I need a leveling base".

My comment is from a Gitzo perspective. If you have RRS or other brand, and the lock feature doesn't work as well, I might reconsider my position.


----------



## vkiran (Oct 12, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> vkiran, congrats on getting the 600 - I am jealous ;D - well not really - well maybe just a bit.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thanks, just lucky to get one fast...


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist, interesting comment on the levelling base. I have asked a few folks about that, and I have gotten mixed responses - a couple of folks have suggested that it is a "good thing" and others have indicated that it was "unnecessary". I guess time will tell, although, I have no recollection of seeing anyone with a gimbal on a Gitzo that had a levelling base. I will go without for now and see if it does become a requirement as I can always add it later
> ...



"unless you're leaving the tripod ring loose and rotating the lens as you pan (possible, but probably not easy to do well)." That is the ticket, and yes that is how I do it if I am in a hurry. . With a quick turn you can easily lock it right back to where you need it for a still shot.


----------



## vkiran (Oct 12, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Vkiran, Congrats on the new lens!
> 
> One more point to add about the center column is that it also adds some additional weight when hiking and it also doesn't fold down as short, unlesss you remove it, but then it also takes longer to setup, ok so that was two points.
> 
> ...


Thanks to You and neuroanatomist's inputs , I have fixed on GT3532LS. I can see the leveling base is greatly useful but will have to make do, as it is unavailable in this part of the world. Will have to get shipped it from the US.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

PackLight said:


> My comment is from a Gitzo perspective. If you have RRS or other brand, and the lock feature doesn't work as well, I might reconsider my position.



The RRS locks have the same 1/4-turn, and an air cushion in the legs so there's not a dramatic change when you unlock a leg with a load on it. 

Out of curiousity, do you adjust the top joint (meaning you've more fully extended the lower sections), or do you drop to near ground-level to adjust one or two of the bottom joints?


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > My comment is from a Gitzo perspective. If you have RRS or other brand, and the lock feature doesn't work as well, I might reconsider my position.
> ...



You’re supposed to adjust the bottom joints.
But, do we always do what we are supposed to. :
Usually a person sets up his legs first and levels, then mounts the lens.
Then if you pick up and carry you are forced to re level. I cheat and do the top legs. The Gitzo is so sturdy that I never notice a difference.

I have never had a RSS tripod in my hand, so I couldn't say it would be a good or a wise way. To and individual if it feels uncomfortable at all adjusting legs no matter what brand, then a leveling base makes sense. 

Edit; to clarify a bit. My bottom sections are usually not fully extended. About half distance is the standing height I use. Top sections start at full length, I tune with the top leges from there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahhh, well then. I don't cheat. : : :



PackLight said:


> My bottom sections are usually not fully extended. About half distance is the standing height I use. Top sections start at full length, I tune with the top leges from there.



Makes sense. On my RRS TVC-33, I only need to extend 4-6" of the bottom segment to get the VF to eye level, with the middle section fully extended. Fine if I want to lower a leg, but raising a leg is a bit more of a pain, since that means reaching to 6" off the ground. I could do it, I suppose, but the leveling base means not having to. 

I've use both Gitzo and RRS legs, they're comparable in terms of use and sturdiness, but for me the RRS is a bit better spec'd (extends a little taller, collapses a little smaller, is a little lighter - but really, all the differences are pretty minor). The respective heads are a different story - while Gitzo makes great legs, their heads are not that good, IMO. I'll take an RRS ballhead over a Gitzo any day of the week. Seems to be a common viewpoint - some guy has been trying to offload a Gitzo ballhead on my local Craigslist board for close to two years now (too stubborn to drop the price, apparently).


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ahhh, well then. I don't cheat. : : :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True fact, IMO Gitzo legs will not do you wrong. Gitzo heads, stay away from.
I have a Wimberley, I am not even sure RRS had an option when I bought it.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> TVC-33 is >20cm taller when extended, 1-2 cm shorter when collapsed, and a few tens of grams lighter as well. The RRS TVC-34L further adds another 30cm in height, and is even shorter when collapsed. Overall better specs than the Gitzo 3-series.



As a gear had I am compelled to check the specs out to see if I was missing something. 
Working in the Construction Industry I put it in inches and lbs.

Per RRS site compared to the specs on B&H's.

The RRS is 1" taller, .15 lbs lighter and the fold up height is identical (26").

The Gitzo handles 5 more lbs and is $95 cheaper. 

From experience I know that my Gitzo is very fat with legs folded. The RRS website lists the plate at 4.5" but I am sure this is plate only.

I didn't see a reason to change tripods, maybe a few to think about if I need new legs.

Anything I am missing?

By my judgment I think the extra weight and supporting 5 more pounds could be a wash. As I am about 6' tall and getting shorter the 1" height is nothing. Looks like a tie from my perspective, for sure a close call.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

Whoops - I added a zero where there shouldn't have been one - TVC-33 is >20cm = ~1" taller when extended. :-[

Like I later stated, the differences are really minor (20cm would certainly not be minor!), I'd see absolutely no reason to get RRS legs if I already had Gitzo legs. Since I didn't have a tripod suitable for a supertele, I had to choose between Gitzo and RRS de novo, and the RRS legs were more appealing, and made sense since I was getting a bunch of other RRS gear at the same time. I'm very happy with them, and I'm sure I'd have been just as happy with the Gitzo legs.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> [Unless you _really_ need the extra height (the TVC-34L provides it, although the Gitzo GT3542LS doesn't), I'd go with a 3-section tripod over a 4-section tripod. You want maximum stability for the 600mm lens (I have a Manfrotto 4-section CF tripod for travel with 'normal' lenses up to 100-400, although I may replace that with the RRS TQC-14 at some point, both fit in carryon luggage).



Neuro, did you look at the TVC-24 as a travel rig? It's 0.5 lb heavier and only 0.9 in longer than the TQC-14, but it has a higher load rating. Not that own either, but I'm looking into the TVC-24 as a general purpose tripod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> Neuro, did you look at the TVC-24 as a travel rig? It's 0.5 lb heavier and only 0.9 in longer than the TQC-14, but it has a higher load rating. Not that own either, but I'm looking into the TVC-24 as a general purpose tripod.



I did, but it's not compact enough. For me, a 'travel rig' needs to fit inside a carryon hard case (Storm im2500). I have a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 currently, and for that to fit I need to remove the ballhead - I'd need to do the same for the TVC-24 + BH-40 combo. At some point, I might replace the Manfrotto setup with the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 - the latter setup would fit in the Storm carryon without needing to remove the ballhead for travel. That 0.9" makes all the difference! 

The load rating on the TQC-14/BH-30 is sufficient for any lenses I'd likely use, short of the 600 II - the 15 lb rating is actually higher than my Manfrotto setup, and the latter does fine with a gripped body and white zoom (100-400, etc.).


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Whoops - I added a zero where there shouldn't have been one - TVC-33 is >20cm = ~1" taller when extended. :-[
> 
> Like I later stated, the differences are really minor (20cm would certainly not be minor!), I'd see absolutely no reason to get RRS legs if I already had Gitzo legs. Since I didn't have a tripod suitable for a supertele, I had to choose between Gitzo and RRS de novo, and the RRS legs were more appealing, and made sense since I was getting a bunch of other RRS gear at the same time. I'm very happy with them, and I'm sure I'd have been just as happy with the Gitzo legs.



Maybe it comes down to this, saying you have "Gitzo" legs sounds really cool to say at certain coffee shops, although not the ones I go to.
Saying you have "Really Right Stuff" legs sounds cool if you are in to astrophotography.

Now saying that someone has a “Gitzo” ball head, it just sounds like an insult no matter what.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rich, do you also have a ballhead that you use with that set of legs? If so, you might look at the RRS leveling base w/ clamp. The TH-DVTL40 plate is sized for the Wimberley II base. The clamp not only makes switching from gimbal to ballhead easy, it also makes setup/breakdown faster. Also, you can get away with no ballhead if bringing a standard lens along - the RRS side gimbal can mount an L-bracket to use a standard lens, but the full gimbal and Wimberley cannot. But, the leveling base clamp is a standard AS clamp, so you can just clamp in a camera base plate or L-bracket - granted, you have limited position control - but it can save weight on a hike...


Yes, I have The Markins Q20 ballhead , however I don't often switch from ballhead to Wimberley. But, I'm still very interested in the RRS leveling base w/clamp, and the RRS Dovetail would be a nice bonus purchase for some convenience. It would also be cool to be able to take a landscape shot using the L-bracket and leveling base in a pinch. Thanks!


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a general follow up to the RRS series 3 vs Gitzo series 3 discussion.

Originally RRS was going after the Gitzo 5 series market with the RRS series 3. The Gitzo series 3 states that it's ideal for lenses up to 400mm. The RRS series 3 states in their catalog that it's ideal for the 600mm lens.

Technically according to Gitzo, the Gitzo 5 series is for the 500mm, 600mm, and 800mm lenses. Now, I would certainly agree that the Gitzo series 3 does work well at focal ranges from 500mm to 1000mm. However, Gitzo doesn't promote it that way. So when you compare the specs keep that in mind. 

You should really compare the RRS series 3 with the Gitzo series 5 and when you do that then you will see what an accomplishment the RRS series 3 is. Series 3 of one company does not necessarily equate with series 3 of another company.

Also, weight capacity doesn't necessarily translate to stability at longer focal length's. Stability should really be tested separately from weight capacity.

I should also mention that I own the Carbon Gitzo systematic series 3, the 4 leg standard version, which I love by the way. When I bought my Gitzo tripod about 3 years ago, the RRS tripods were severely back ordered and I was hesitant to buy a tripod unseen and untested, so I went with the Gitzo gold standard and I don't have any regrets. 

However, if I were buying today I would probably choose the RRS series 3, because I have been so impressed with the quality products that RRS continues to churn out, as well as the interoperability that they offer amongst their own products. Personally, I also find it nice dealing with a local USA company for the convenience if any problems should arise.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Just a general follow up to the RRS series 3 vs Gitzo series 3 discussion.
> 
> Originally RRS was going after the Gitzo 5 series market with the RRS series 3. The Gitzo series 3 states that it's ideal for lenses up to 400mm. The RRS series 3 states in their catalog that it's ideal for the 600mm lens.
> 
> ...



Rich

I wondered about the Series 3 number earlier.

Something is fishy in Gitzo land and I am not sure what it is.

The specs on the GT3532LS are from what I remember, the same as the Series 5. But the only Series 5 I find on the Gitzo site now are aluminum legs. If you do just the name Gitzo on B&H and choose legs on my search the GT3532LS doesn't appear unless you search for it specifically. 

Which makes me wonder, is Gitzo changing there line. What is going on in Gitzo land, it may be that RRS is going to be the only choice before long.

My old Gitzo 5541 is no longer available on B&H. 

Edit: I did check the specs, both the 3532 and 5541 support 55 lbs. The Old version is heavier.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

Let me just say that RRS is the Right Stuff - Really!


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

Gitzo had recently updated their 3 series line and now they appear to be updating the 5 series. 

It also looks like they've added a Series 4 Carbon to the systematic line.

The series 4 and series 5 carbons are toward the bottom of the page:

http://www.gitzo.us/photo-tripods-systematic?n=0&va=t

Competition is good!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2012)

To Rich's point about interoperability and modularity - it's a big plus. For example, with an additional $140 item, an RRS gimbal becomes a full multi-row pano setup. Their 1D X L-bracket can be used as just a camera base plate, and the allen key to switch them stores right in the plate. Etc.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 13, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Gitzo had recently updated their 3 series line and now they appear to be updating the 5 series.
> 
> It also looks like they've added a Series 4 Carbon to the systematic line.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I didn't click on view all "doh".

After looking at this I have to give Gitzo the edge for my use. With the big supertele stability is everything. The new 5 series that replaces my old one weighs about the same as my old 5 series and supports 88 pounds. The old 5 series was rated at 55, apparently they have upgraded the weight ratings with the new technology.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846220-REG/Gitzo_GT5542LS_GT5542LS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, did you look at the TVC-24 as a travel rig? It's 0.5 lb heavier and only 0.9 in longer than the TQC-14, but it has a higher load rating. Not that own either, but I'm looking into the TVC-24 as a general purpose tripod.
> ...



Thanks for the food for thought!


----------



## applecider (Oct 15, 2012)

Are price increases coming? Amazon just bumped prices on 500's at least. I think this a side effect of quantitative easing. Dollar is worth less, imports more.

Btw I am pretty sure back focusing means that what is in focus is in back of the subject. Don't think it has anything to do with the buttons.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2012)

applecider said:


> Are price increases coming? Amazon just bumped prices on 500's at least. I think this a side effect of quantitative easing. Dollar is worth less, imports more.


Ouch! Could be, could be just a blip. B&H and Adorama haven't increased their prices, yet. Canon initially priced it at $9500, then increased that to $10500 before release. Interestingly, Amazon kept their preorder price at $9500 for several months after the increase, while Adorama immediately upped theirs. I wonder if Amazon honored those preorders... :-X



applecider said:


> Btw I am pretty sure back focusing means that what is in focus is in back of the subject. Don't think it has anything to do with the buttons.


BTW, I am pretty sure you're wrong about that. Yes, backfocus can mean (in fact, usually does mean) a focusing error where the camera focuses behind the intended subject. That's the sort of thing autofocus microsdjustment corrects (and in fact, I just did the AFMA on my 600 II yesterday - it was giving sharp shots prior to AFMA both without and with the 1.4xIII, and sure enough, the values FoCal reported were +1 for the bare lens and -1 with the TC).

But in this case, the context says different, that 'back focus' meant back-button AF (click the link for a Canon article on the subject). The first mention of 'back focus' in this thread was:



Mwindley said:


> Just for fun I am trying to change to back focusing.



So, do you think Mwindley actually _wants_ to intentionally focus behind the subject to get a blurry shot? Seems unlikely...


----------



## PackLight (Oct 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> That's the sort of thing autofocus microsdjustment corrects (and in fact, I just did the AFMA on my 600 II yesterday - it was giving sharp shots prior to AFMA both without and with the 1.4xIII, and sure enough, the values FoCal reported were +1 for the bare lens and -1 with the TC).



It is my opinion when a person buys a $20k lens camera combination Canon should send a representative out to your home or place of business to perform start up on the lens and body, and make calibration changes so that it is dead on at 0.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2012)

That, from a company that apparently made people pay the shipping+insurance costs to send $7-13K lenses in _for a firmware update_?!? Lol...


----------



## PackLight (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, like I said, thats my opinion

Canon has other ideas.


----------



## Greatland (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting back to the genesis of this post, is anyone out there actually getting their 600's that they have ordered delivered? Any insight as to why Canon is taking so long to get this lens to their customers. I have had mine ordered for some time now and am still waiting to get my hands on it...thanks for your replies!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2012)

On the day that B&H got the shipment from Canon that covered my order, they listed the 600 II as In Stock on their website, suggesting that they were able cover all of their preorders with some stock left over. It sold out quickly, though.

These lenses are very difficult to produce, and that was exacerbated by the power issues plaguing Japan after the earthquake/tsunami. It's not just a matter of cutting glass - fluorite lens elements are cut from crystals that must be artificially grown, and for lenses this size, that growing process takes over a year.


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 16, 2012)

Exactly why they are so expensive. Once you know what goes into making one of these you can appreciate why they cost so much. I think it's easier for GM to make a car than it is for Canon to make one of these BIG lenses.



neuroanatomist said:


> On the day that B&H got the shipment from Canon that covered my order, they listed the 600 II as In Stock on their website, suggesting that they were able cover all of their preorders with some stock left over. It sold out quickly, though.
> 
> These lenses are very difficult to produce, and that was exacerbated by the power issues plaguing Japan after the earthquake/tsunami. It's not just a matter of cutting glass - fluorite lens elements are cut from crystals that must be artificially grown, and for lenses this size, that growing process takes over a year.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 17, 2012)

Greatland said:


> Getting back to the genesis of this post, is anyone out there actually getting their 600's that they have ordered delivered? Any insight as to why Canon is taking so long to get this lens to their customers. I have had mine ordered for some time now and am still waiting to get my hands on it...thanks for your replies!


You noted that you have had yours ordered "for some time now" - how long? I have been waiting 2 and 1/2 months now and still no indication from either my dealer of Canon Canada when it is likely to arrive. Greatland, where are you and who did you order it from, not that it is the dealer's fault, but it is still his "problem". My new tripod and gimbal head should arrive in the next couple of days and I would really like to have my 600 II to test it out - obviously not yet .

WesternGuy


----------



## brant (Oct 17, 2012)

I got mine from Kenmore Camera in Washington. I think I got lucky though, as someone on this forum tipped me off on the availability.


----------



## applecider (Oct 17, 2012)

Canonwatch recently linked to the videos of production of the super telephoto lenses. I found them to be a fascinating watch, maybe you can see your ordered lens being born.
part 1: Canon Lens Production 1
part 2: youtube.com/watch?v=qzpt49qq6v4&feature=relmfu
part 3: Canon Lens Production 3


----------



## Greatland (Oct 17, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Greatland said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the genesis of this post, is anyone out there actually getting their 600's that they have ordered delivered? Any insight as to why Canon is taking so long to get this lens to their customers. I have had mine ordered for some time now and am still waiting to get my hands on it...thanks for your replies!
> ...


I am located in California but mine is ordered from an East Coast company. I am not being told exactly when I will see mine but I ordered my 1Dx from the same people and I got mine well in advance of when most people got theirs. I am optimistic that I will have mine before Christmas and hopefully before Thanksgiving but I have no guarantees. I suspect that Canon ships in spurts so hopefully when a large shipment comes over I will get my hands on mine. I sold my 500 so really need this lens before I am off to the Serengeti in February.....would hate to have to rent one....


----------



## CML (Oct 20, 2012)

*600 IS USM II*

Does anyone have any insight into US availability or know of some hidden pockets of availability in the US? There seems to be plenty stock in the UK and other countries, however, none are available in the US. I did read, on this site I believe, some speculation that Canon has taken it off the market in the US and will readjust pricing to account for US currency devaluation.

I did call Adorama and they said realistically 3 months. Crutchfield said their Canon reps were there the day before I called and the reps did not even know when it would be available. B&H simply said they do not have a projected date.


----------



## Greatland (Oct 20, 2012)

I would say that your information is relatively disturbing  Having said that, I still find it difficult to believe that these lenses won't show up for another 3 months. The rumor about dollar devaluation being one of the factors causing delay in delivery really doesn't make much sense. They could jack up the price another 10% and I seriously doubt that one in ten who have either ordered this lens, put down a deposit, or have intentions of getting one would change their mind. But I guess no one really knows when they will show up but I would think that the market here in the U.S. is superior to any in Europe or places like India!


----------



## Greatland (Nov 2, 2012)

Got a phone call today from the folks from whom I purchased my 600 and it is in and should be shipping out to me no later than early next week....I AM AN OFFICIAL HAPPY CAMPER! Can't wait to hook it up with my 1.4 III extender and stick it on my 1Dx....this just HAS to be a sweet combination.....


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 2, 2012)

Well guys, mine finally arrived - November 1 - what a package. This was just short of three months to the day that I ordered it. Now the fun begins. For those who haven't theirs yet - persevere - the fact that I have mine in such a short time (relative to the time it took to get the 1D X) tells me that they are out there, they just seem to come in bunches.

WesternGuy


----------



## Greatland (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats Western Guy, I await your reports and we can compare.....I will be down at Bolsa Chica next week shooting everything that moves!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2012)

If anyone is still looking, Amazon has 7 of them right now...


----------

